# Unofficial Group Builds....



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Any in the making?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

There's always your 'Jet Defence Flight' build? I'll throw something in I think.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sounds good mate...glue, paint and a few pints as we go along, what!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Just the ticket old chap!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just finishing one for the "Space Shuttle Camo Schemes".


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2009)

Now THAT would be interesting!!!


----------



## muller (Apr 12, 2009)

Shuttle painted black with a few white dots??


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Or a pale, greenish yellow, with craters!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey! Don't laugh!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Now THAT's what I call a 'What If?'!!! 
Nice one Chris!!


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 12, 2009)

Gah, I've already had a few pints and that nearly made my brain freeze!  

I quite like the sound of 'unofficial' GBs, what is the Jet Defence one about?


----------



## Maglar (Apr 12, 2009)

I say a diorama one where we clash models and figure kits together. A true test to the airbrush and brush skills of each modeler in hopes to possibly make them better at either one in the end. To my knowledge a lot of modelers just paint the figures [pilots,field crew,driver,etc.] but don't go any further, this would be the build to expand those limits.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 12, 2009)

Dioramas could be a good one, but they take a lot of time to do right. Reminds me, I must finish Part 2 of the Diorama Guide!
BT, Jan had an idea of a sort of 'what if?' theme, where the allies had special flights, or units, to protect the Meteor or P80 jets on take-off and landing, rather like JV44 with the Me262's.
It'll probably be such types as P47M, SpitXIV and Tempest V and II, with a special camouflage and recognition markings. It could, of course, snowball into anything!
Better ask Jan!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2009)

Spot on old scout! Get a P-47M and a Spit when I get from Sweden....as a long term project me think.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2009)

I presume one will be taking a cabin trunk with one to Sweden old chap? One will need one, for the return trip, in order to transport one's books and other modelling paraphenalia don't you know!
You've got me going on this 'Protection Flight' thing, I might even stretch things a bit, and prolong the war until around 1947 or later....all sorts of weird and wonderful possibilities there, what!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2009)

Why not prolong to May and September '48....make a chance to do a Skyraider in WWII colours....USN and maybe for RN, etc. etc. 8)
P-80 in 55th, 78th, 353rd and 357th FG colurs, would be nice with all those checkers! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 14, 2009)

Could keep it going up to 1950; a Luftwaffe 'lookalike' Sabre, now there's something.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking at Model Making, Scale Models / Hasegawa PT41 J35F/J DRAKEN, makes me want to buy one! How about a "60's Jets" GB at some point? Lightnings, Crusaders, Drakens, Mirages etc....8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 16, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Looking at Model Making, Scale Models / Hasegawa PT41 J35F/J DRAKEN, makes me want to buy one! How about a "60's Jets" GB at some point? Lightnings, Crusaders, Drakens, Mirages etc....8)



I'm sold, any excuse to build a Lightning 8) WWI would be cool as well, I would like to build an SE5a


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2009)

Didn't know that you needed an excuse to build a E/E Lightning.... 
Two more links for the Draken... Hasegawa 1/48 J.35F/J Draken, by Scott Van Aken and J-35F/J Draken by Mike Millette (Hasegawa 1/48.)....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds good to me. The 'Cold War' proposed GB would cover the 50's to 80's jets too.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2009)

Would love to do a Draken/Lightning, Draken/Starfighter or Draken/Crusader thingmabob....OR maybe Draken/Lightning/Crusader as in camouflage/NMF/white....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2009)

Got an idea for a Corsair as one of the 'Jet Defence Flight' - maybe USAAF, maybe RAF.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2009)

F4U-4 or the Super Corsair with bubbletop?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2009)

F4U - don't like the 'Super Corsair'. Fancy doing a Corsair, but not in the usual US Navy/Marines, or FAA, just something totally different.


----------

